# Why so few bbq posts and no forum for it?



## Caslon (Jul 24, 2010)

What happened to the bbq cooking section?  It was the most interesting forum for me to visit.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2010)

Caslon said:


> What happened to the bbq cooking section?  It was the most interesting forum for me to visit.



There is an entire group of outdoor cooking related forums.  They've been there for some time.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2010)

Is this the section you mean? 

I think the difficulty is that you are on the newer version of the home page and that particular link can only be found after clicking on All Forum Listings under the General Forums pull down menu. I'll see what I can do to get this corrected. Thanks!


----------

